# Human looking for a horse!



## Grayspine (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there!
Second post on this forum, haha(still figuring stuff out ;v; )
This post is pretty basic, so I'll just explain now:

I'm kinda just looking for someone with either a horse sona or horse character(Centaur's are cool too, by the way!! c:  ). I've always loved horses, annndd anytime I've RP'd with one in some way has been super fun and entertaining. 
I'm looking for a horse who wouldn't mind having a rider. I'm up for either casual character interaction RP's or maybe we can figure out some sort of scenario/story thing to RP through together. I'm open to ideas!
I'm not really looking for anything super sexual, but I don't mind fetishes within reason(We all got our things, it's all goooood!). Hit me up with questions either in the comments or in a PM!


For information on me. I'm just a human boyo who's lightweight, lanky, and a bit nervous sometimes! 

Anyway, just hit me up c:


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello this seems interesting! 
I am a deer but I love creating new sonas :3 i would love to RP with u either as a Deer or a horse that we could create together :3 
BTW I made my profile pic so that is what my art looks like :3


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 21, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Hello this seems interesting!
> I am a deer but I love creating new sonas :3 i would love to RP with u either as a Deer or a horse that we could create together :3
> BTW I made my profile pic so that is what my art looks like :3


Hello! c: 
I'm happy to hear you're interested! I'd be cool with either your deer(cause they are awesome -v- ) or yeah, we could create a horse character together! c: It's your call!
Wanna switch to a private message on here to talk about it more just to get some details out of the way? c:


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 21, 2018)

Grayspine said:


> Hey there!
> Second post on this forum, haha(still figuring stuff out ;v; )
> This post is pretty basic, so I'll just explain now:
> 
> ...


I do have a beautiful mare October.


----------



## Grayspine (Sep 21, 2018)

Vorelover467 said:


> I do have a beautiful mare October.


Cool, cool! : D Well do feel free to tell me more either here, or in a private message! Would love to hear some details!


----------



## Grayspine (Jan 10, 2019)

Didn't have any luck with this before.
 But hey! Bump! Maybe someone new will see it lol


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't think you'll want to ride a narwhal


----------



## Grayspine (Jan 10, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> I don't think you'll want to ride a narwhal


Haha, that is definitively not a horse XD


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 10, 2019)

Grayspine said:


> Haha, that is definitively not a horse XD


Sorry I had to make that joke I couldn't help myself


----------



## Grayspine (Jan 10, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Sorry I had to make that joke I couldn't help myself


Hah, it's all good XD


----------



## Grayspine (Jan 23, 2019)

Gonna give this one a bump!
Any centaur friendos out there?


----------

